# Future hedgie mom...Am I forgetting anything?



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

So as some of you might know from my previous posts, I am adopting a hedgehog from a girl on Ebay Classifieds who was looking to rehome hers. I am picking the little guy up in 2 weeks and am starting to buy all of the things I need for his cage setup. I wanted to make sure that everything I am getting will be ok for him.

*CAGE*: Since I am living in a college apartment and am somewhat short on space, I decided to go with the Super Pet My First Home XL (dimensions are 40" L X 18" W X 20" H). It will easily fit on my dresser and can be broken down and brought home with me when I have breaks from school. I was going to wait until next week to pick this up, but my amazing boyfriend decided to support my hedgie obsession and surprised me by buying it. He's the best! 
*HEATING*: I am ordering a 10 in. Zoo Med clamp lamp and a Zoo Med CHE, but I am still unsure of what wattage to get based on the dimensions of my cage. I was assuming that a 100 watt CHE would be fine, but should I get a 150 watt just to be on the safe side?
*TEMPERATURE CONTROL*: Zoo Med digital thermometer with probe and a Zilla temperature controller.
*BEDDING*: I've had experience with both wood shavings and Carefresh bedding with other animals (hamsters and guinea pigs), and I'm not a huge fan of cleaning either of them up. I bought 4 yards of fleece to make liners instead.
*OTHER ACCESSORIES*: I will be ordering a CSBW from LarryT and will probably pick up some sort of igloo or hidey hut. He is currently using a bottle for water, but I will be trying to switch him to a dish and will keep both in his cage for a while. I'm sure I'll pick up other things to spoil him with as I go.

Does everything that I have or am planning to get sound ok? Am I forgetting anything big? I am open to any other suggestions and would love to get some feedback from experienced hedgie owners.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

[STAMP OF APPROVAL]

Commence Happy Hedgehog Dance!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> [STAMP OF APPROVAL]
> 
> Commence Happy Hedgehog Dance!


+1

Although, I would have suggested you get two smaller heat lamps with lower wattages for your cage instead of a larger dome.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Shaelikestaquitos, that's definitely an option. I haven't bought any of the heating elements yet. What wattage would you suggest if I am using two bulbs? 60 watt maybe?


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

And thanks for the stamp of approval, guys. I really hope I can give this hedgehog a great home.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

lehaley said:


> Shaelikestaquitos, that's definitely an option. I haven't bought any of the heating elements yet. What wattage would you suggest if I am using two bulbs? 60 watt maybe?


Two 60 watt ones sound okay, but you could just be safe and get the 100w ones. Just make sure that the thermostat you get can handle at least 200w if you're going to use 2 100w ones. The Reptitemp 350 can handle up to 350w (and it's also one of the cheapest thermostats out there).


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Two 60 watt ones sound okay, but you could just be safe and get the 100w ones. Just make sure that the thermostat you get can handle at least 200w if you're going to use 2 100w ones. The Reptitemp 350 can handle up to 350w (and it's also one of the cheapest thermostats out there).


I think I'll give this a try. I was a bit concerned that only having one CHE wouldn't do the trick for the size of the cage I bought. Thanks!


----------

